

Data on how age impacts social gaming monetization by Andrew Chen - stakent
http://andrewchenblog.com/2009/09/22/age-and-arppu-aint-nothing-but-a-number-data-on-how-age-impacts-social-gaming-monetization/

======
stakent
Autocorrection: its by Susan Su and posted on Andrew Chen blog.

